# Hola from Mexico !!! =)



## ishtarchick (Apr 19, 2005)

*edited*

nada nothing


----------



## Janice (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Pau! Welcome! 

I have been to Mexico a couple of time to visit family in Monterrey.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2005)

BIENVENIDOS PAULINA!!!!!!! QUE BUENO QUE ERES DE MEXICO LINDA Y QUERIDA!!! YO ESTUVE EN OAXACA EN 2000 PARA 3 MESES ESTUDIANDO ESPANOL!!! ME ENCANTA MEXICO! FUIMOS A PUEBLA, PUERTO ESCONDIDO, MEXICO D.F, Y ESTOY ENAMORADA DE MEXICO!!!!!!  ( i hope i got that right!!!)   u will love specktra!!!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 19, 2005)

welcome to specktra!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Pau!! I hope you will enjoy it here!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 19, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!! I can't wait to go to Mexico!!!  Soon, I hope.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!

I love how you put a poll in your post!!

I've been to Mexico once. I went to Puerto Vallarta for my High School Senior trip. Boy, what a crazy time!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

